
Hidden-Variable Theory - rococode
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidden-variable_theory
======
haecceity
The is usually discussed in conjunction with Bell's theorem which tells that
if there's a hidden variable theory, it must be nonlocal. Nonlocality breaks
the universal speed limit and nobody is happy with that.

